# New Gn15 layout



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm dabbling in Gn15 (G on HO 16.5mm track, approx 15" gauge) during the winter. Here's my almost completed layout - 2 by 4 feet - Peco track:










The CD is going to be a small turntable and I'll add a few more spurs branching off. I actually got to play trains last night with my half-completed critter pulling around a train and shoving various cars into place. 









Soon I'll move on to structures and scenery.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Chris, that looks a lot like my new Gn15 layout! 










Though mine is only 20" x 34" to be a bit more portable. I soldered up all the track joints last night and test ran it. 
I'm using some of Steve Bennett's kits (http://www.pepper7.co.uk/) to upscale my Davenport. 











-Brian


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

Great minds think alike. What's the theme for yours? 

It's amazing how tight you can bend the Peco track - and what a two axle car or critter can run through.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I am going to do a distillery based on the Maker's Mark distillery (I'm a MM Ambassador) which is on the National Register of Historical Places. 

original plan idea - 











some pics of the MM plant - 




















-Brian


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

Made some progress on the layout - finished the armstrong turntable and the critter is ready for atrip to the paint shop:


----------



## SoCalStu (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice work! Can't wait to see it painted.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's really neat, Chris.... It will be great to see it finished and running.

Great job....


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By altterrain on 19 Jan 2010 06:05 PM 
I am going to do a distillery based on the Maker's Mark distillery (I'm a MM Ambassador) which is on the National Register of Historical Places. 

original plan idea - 

I assume you are speaking of Makers Mark bourbon! I sold that product for years out of Omaha for a distributor that I worked for 14yrs+. Excellent product and they're process is amazing shows up on tv now and then. Regal 












some pics of the MM plant - 




















-Brian


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

this was so obvious that I did it too. I am using a bashed Bachmann On30 Davenport as a mine loco. 










The weathered engine 










The whole page is at GIRR Mine


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

These 0n30 Bachmann Davenports are quiten often used as a base for bashes in European Gn15 circles. Have an inspiring look here : http://forum.gn15.info/viewtopic.php?t=5539. I can recommend the Schomberg Scale Models (Canada) drivers, to give the critters a more Large Scale feeling. 










This is Luigi "Hank" Ciaoponese, waiting for his Critter to be finished a the workshop. What I am trying to express is, use suitable seized figures while modelling in Gn15 to get a feelig for the proportions. Gn15 might run on HO gauge track, but it still represents a grown up little railraod in 1 : 24 - 1 : 22,5 scale. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

http://forum.gn15.info/viewtopic.php?t=5539.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Ooh.... that Gn15 is so tempting....


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Brain:

"I am going to do a distillery based on the Maker's Mark distillery (I'm a MM Ambassador)"

I'm an ambassador too. MM is a class act. Bourbon is a hobby of mine, and having been to most of the Ky distilleries, I have also toyed with the idea of doing an industry on my layout of a distillery, (but that will be 1:24). 


Nice job to both of you on the layouts.










Have Fun: Jeff


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ZachsPappaw on 01 Feb 2010 03:19 PM 
Hi Brain:

"I am going to do a distillery based on the Maker's Mark distillery (I'm a MM Ambassador)"

I'm an ambassador too. MM is a class act. Bourbon is a hobby of mine, and having been to most of the Ky distilleries, I have also toyed with the idea of doing an industry on my layout of a distillery, (but that will be 1:24). 


Nice job to both of you on the layouts.










Have Fun: Jeff 




Hey Jeff, 

I hope I'll get my name on a barrel sometime this year! These mini layouts are 1:24 scale (or G 1:22.5) just a bit compressed.

You can follow along mine at http://forum.gn15.info/viewtopic.php?t=6313

-Brian


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

Finished the critter for Mike's Bikes. I printed up some safety stripes from a pattern on the internet onto some large mailing labels and stuck these on the body:










Here iit is assembled:



















Time to work on the track and buildings now...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Those Backman figures look like they fit right in. Later RJD


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paulus on 01 Feb 2010 02:59 PM 
Ooh.... that Gn15 is so tempting.... The posibilities for super detailed scenes are limitless. 
And checlking out that other link.
Fun stuff all around.


----------

